# £3500 for a chi puppy????



## Chiva (May 2, 2010)

Im having to sit up with my poorly lab (he ate something that made him poorly, and the vet gave him somethin to make him sick  Lovely...) and a bit bored, as you get at 4am 

Anyway, just came across the website of what can only be described as a puppy farmer. It would be laughable if it wasnt for the fact that they are breeding some of the poorest quality, sickly looking dogs i've ever seen. The website is covered in "helpful" information about finding the best breeder and only choosing the best pups etc etc etc. I bet that sort of stuff does fool people into thinking this is a good breeder. Needless to say the pups are not registered, just come with a pedigree 

Anyway, looking on the for sale page made me feel sick. They seem proud of the fact that they are breeding dangerously small pups. One very sickly pup, advertised as "teacup" of course, is for sale for £3500!!!! They even acknowledge in the paragraph about the pup that she is expensive :foxes15:

I mean seriously, as far as im aware not even the top breeders charge that much money for their KC reg, show potential pups from top show winning parents. I honestly cant believe people are stupid enough to hand over crazy amounts of money to a blatant puppy farmer, its so infuriating!!!!

Pointless thread I know, but I was so shocked I had to post!!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

That actually sounds like the same breeder that sparked the discussion on breed standard in another thread, although I didnt see the link and cant say for sure. I think someone here may have one of her pups. 
Super inflated prices like that are always a huge red flag, and usually justified by the puppies' descriptions as "micro teacup", etc. Thats at least double what anyone should pay for a puppy I think, even in the UK where I know your prices are typically higher than here. That breeder is just relying on people equating a huge price tag with superior quality.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I see sites like that ALL the time, its upsetting for the poor babies but it just keeps going on


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

Utterly ridiculous!

The saddest thing is that I bet these breeders don't even care where their puppies end up or whether they will be well looked after.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah it's the same lady blu puppy bad alopecia?? She's deffo a farmer it's just awful the dogs are so badly bred it breaks my heart and NONE are registered with the kc!!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes seen it ! you just can't believe what you're looking at, she also sells on another site


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

That's just unreal. People are nuts! Poor puppies, I agree she most definitely doesn't care who or what adopts the little puppies as long as she's getting her $$$$$$


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

omg! thats too much. although to get the puppy away from her I would probably try and pay it! x


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

I just looked on the site and yes have seen one I like BUT where are the pictures of the parents ???????
if they are so proud of their breeding stock why not have pictures of them ?
quite scary I think but there is one there I would x but I won't lol


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Can some 1 send me the link please so i can have a look, 
Thanks,
Its very sad for these poor pups, but while i was looking for a Shih Tzu i came accross a few, and the pedigree papers are not worth the paper there written on, makes me mad ..


----------



## Lesley (Jan 7, 2011)

i came across quite a few of these ridiculously priced pups when I was looking for Radley, and plenty of other scammers trying to fool you out of money as well.


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

Chiva said:


> Im having to sit up with my poorly lab (he ate something that made him poorly, and the vet gave him somethin to make him sick  Lovely...) and a bit bored, as you get at 4am
> 
> Anyway, just came across the website of what can only be described as a puppy farmer. It would be laughable if it wasnt for the fact that they are breeding some of the poorest quality, sickly looking dogs i've ever seen. The website is covered in "helpful" information about finding the best breeder and only choosing the best pups etc etc etc. I bet that sort of stuff does fool people into thinking this is a good breeder. Needless to say the pups are not registered, just come with a pedigree
> 
> ...



Yeh your talking about Cici's breeder, oh and yeah I must be totally stupid to hand over crazy amounts of money to a blatant puppy farmer :S
people make mistakes so yeh I'm not stupid!


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

mad dog woman said:


> I just looked on the site and yes have seen one I like BUT where are the pictures of the parents ???????
> if they are so proud of their breeding stock why not have pictures of them ?
> quite scary I think but there is one there I would x but I won't lol


you see the parents when you visit the pup, I've met Cici's mum and dad


----------



## Chiva (May 2, 2010)

MyLittleCici said:


> Yeh your talking about Cici's breeder, oh and yeah I must be totally stupid to hand over crazy amounts of money to a blatant puppy farmer :S
> people make mistakes so yeh I'm not stupid!



Thats interesting... So as someone who has bought from this type of person, why did you choose to get a pup from them given the inflated prices?

Not criticising you, its your money and its up to you where you spend it, but it does seem odd to pay so much over the odds for an unregistered pup from someone who really doesnt look to be a very good breeder at all.


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

Chiva said:


> Thats interesting... So as someone who has bought from this type of person, why did you choose to get a pup from them given the inflated prices?
> 
> Not criticising you, its your money and its up to you where you spend it, but it does seem odd to pay so much over the odds for an unregistered pup from someone who really doesnt look to be a very good breeder at all.


Because I thought at the prices she was charging she would be a good reputable breeder and I would get my moneys worth for a wonderful chi (which I have actually!!) To me she looked like a good breeder, I phoned her and she seemed very nice. And I clearly didn't know Cici was unregistered that's kind of obvious or else I would have thought twice about getting her. Ehmm yeh you kind of are criticising me calling me stupid ha like I said people make mistakes and I will know next time but Cici is a wonderful chi and I'm happy with her!


----------



## Chiva (May 2, 2010)

MyLittleCici said:


> Because I thought at the prices she was charging she would be a good reputable breeder and I would get my moneys worth for a wonderful chi (which I have actually!!) To me she looked like a good breeder, I phoned her and she seemed very nice. And I clearly didn't know Cici was unregistered that's kind of obvious or else I would have thought twice about getting her. Ehmm yeh you kind of are criticising me calling me stupid ha like I said people make mistakes and I will know next time but Cici is a wonderful chi and I'm happy with her!



Unfortunately thats how unscrupulous breeders dupe people into parting with silly amounts of money. Its SO important to do tonnes of research with any breed, but with chi's it seems even more necessary as they are just used as money makers by so many people 

Im glad you have a lovely pup, its just a shame the breeder wasnt upfront about the fact she was unreg. Her website should say that they are unreg IMO.


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeh I know we all had a big conversation about this a couple of days ago. I got scammed but nothing I can do about it now


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

MyLittleCici said:


> Yeh I know we all had a big conversation about this a couple of days ago. I got scammed but nothing I can do about it now


nobody is calling you stupid you got the puppy you wanted so price doesn't come into it. I have paid £2000 for 3 of mine and I don't class myself as stupid [ maybe others would and some of my friends did lol ] but I don't care I got the dogs I wanted and if I had been asked for more and I had the cash I would have paid it they are priceless to me. If I lived closer and wasn't so skint there is one on that site I would buy ha ha.


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

mad dog woman said:


> nobody is calling you stupid you got the puppy you wanted so price doesn't come into it. I have paid £2000 for 3 of mine and I don't class myself as stupid [ maybe others would and some of my friends did lol ] but I don't care I got the dogs I wanted and if I had been asked for more and I had the cash I would have paid it they are priceless to me. If I lived closer and wasn't so skint there is one on that site I would buy ha ha.


Ha thanks that makes me feel better


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

We all have made mistakes in our lives and that's human nature,No you are not stupid just be happy you got him away from that person into a loving home


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

could someone pm the site to me, so i can have a look, how do they get away with this, don't they have to have a licence?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'll pm u xx


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Can you PM me too, Sarah?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yup Doing it now


----------



## DwalisGems (Mar 9, 2010)

MyLittleCici said:


> Yeh your talking about Cici's breeder, oh and yeah I must be totally stupid to hand over crazy amounts of money to a blatant puppy farmer :S
> people make mistakes so yeh I'm not stupid!


hey hun, you are not stupid at all and it probably wasn't meant like that but i can imagine how you felt when you read that. 

I know you paid way over the odds for Cici but at the end of the day it is the breeders fault not yours, and in a way they have done u a favour in giving u a chi that u love to bits, u wouldnt change her for the world and u have saved Cici from that way of living 

These breeders do disgust me!! if they didnt get away with it they wouldn't be able to do it and unfortunately i dont think they will ever be stopped?????

I think that at some point in most peoples lives we have all been at fault and seen a chi, fallen in love with it and then the next thing you know they are yours lol no matter how much we paid for them.

Chin up hun  xxx


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

That poor little black/tan girl  Her skin looks so terrible!


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

thank you sarah, well what can you say, my hubby and i have just had a good look through, we both thought puppy farm. so very sad wot greedy people


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

~*Jessie*~ said:


> That poor little black/tan girl  Her skin looks so terrible!


we thought that, she didn't look good


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Did u see the puppy on previous puppies where it looks like it's legs are glue on to te side of it's body?? That upset meyou can also put them in YouTube there are videos the one of two outside playing is v v noisy


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Daisydoo said:


> Did u see the puppy on previous puppies where it looks like it's legs are glue on to te side of it's body?? That upset meyou can also put them in YouTube there are videos the one of two outside playing is v v noisy


I noticed that one too. It looks horrible. UGH. :foxes15:


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Ok now Im curious too, can someone pm the link to me please?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Can somebody send me the link? Pretty please? -- I'm scared to look at it though!!


----------



## Chiva (May 2, 2010)

DwalisGems said:


> hey hun, you are not stupid at all and it probably wasn't meant like that but i can imagine how you felt when you read that.
> 
> I know you paid way over the odds for Cici but at the end of the day it is the breeders fault not yours, and in a way they have done u a favour in giving u a chi that u love to bits, u wouldnt change her for the world and u have saved Cici from that way of living
> 
> ...


I agree that it is wonderful that CiCi is in a nice home where she is loved. But, without wanting to further offend anyone, I do think it is the buyers responsibility to research their breeders themselves, you cant put it all on the breeder as they are only thinking of profit and will have no hesitation in lying and cheating to get that profit. We all know unscrupulous people exist in all areas where money is being made and you've got to really be careful before handing money over for anything, whether its a car or a puppy it doesnt make any difference.

The more people who buy puppies from this puppy farmer the more they will churn out at extortionate prices. The puppy buyers need to educate themselves more into what makes a good and bad breeder to avoid being duped by these fancy websites. Thats why places like this messageboard are so invaluable for educating people 


(ETA im not speaking specifically about anyone as im sure that applies to many people on here who have bought puppies or other animals without doing their research beforehand.)


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> Yup Doing it now


And me too please


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

I've always wondered about that website. They seemed good with info but what bothered me was just how many pups they have available and the prices! Oh and that they are selling 'teacups' which is just ridiculous!

No decent breeder would sell a pup that small at that price (if they even homed them at all)

I saw an add a while back for an 8 month old merle girl. They were after £1800 claiming they had paid £2500 for her! Who in thier right mind would pay that amount for a 6 month old?!

I just wish people would be responsible and not just gold diggers


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

when i was looking to buy a puppy i wanted to buy one her however when i started to ask her questions and she just wouldnt reply so i was a bit worried and bought a pup from another breeder.


----------



## Chiva (May 2, 2010)

Pinkchi said:


> I've always wondered about that website. They seemed good with info but what bothered me was just how many pups they have available and the prices! Oh and that they are selling 'teacups' which is just ridiculous!
> 
> No decent breeder would sell a pup that small at that price (if they even homed them at all)
> 
> ...


See, I dont think the information is all that helpful, it certainly doesnt all ring true to me and its almost like she is going for "information overload" to fool buyers into thinking her dogs are better than the KC reg ones just to justify the high prices. She talks about "indepedantly researching" health issues and discussing them with her vet (not other breeders??) and talks about chi health problems but there is no mention of what she has screened her breeding dogs for, indeed theres no mention of her breeding dogs at all!! We can all say we research health problems after half an hour googling, doesnt mean we understand the issues or know if our own dogs are affected without testing.

Unfortunately a lot of commercial breeders use websites like this with all this wonderful information, usually very hard to read, and pretty pictures etc etc. And its all to fool the buyer, which obviously does work which is a shame. I would much prefer to see pictures of the dogs she is breeding from, THEIR breeding/pedigree and the health screening she has done on them. Rather than millions of puppy pictures.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I totally agree I do not like the website it was obvious to me whatshe was straight away I could probably tear her site apart with faults!! She even slates uk dog because of line breeding I mean does she even know what she is talking about?? 

It may just be me but I would rather see pics of parents than pups and info aboutthe parents before I even look!! Pedigrees are a must for me as are health ok in the uk we don't have any specific tests the kc want us to have unlike other breeds who have hip scores etc done but I want to know whether the parents are free from LP etc

To see pups on a site with obvious problems like the blue and tan pup which has major alopecia at a young age and a dog whose legs look like their stuck to the side of it's body make me want to vomit she should be shut down!!

Even the you see my dogs in my puppy viewing area not my home I'm like what??? I wanna see where they are kept if your house is clean etc because a dirty house puts me off!!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

can someone please send me the link


----------



## princess prada (Nov 28, 2010)

That is A LOT of money!
You can buy 2-3 healthy happy chis with that!
I have also come across a breeder (in the US) that sells her pups for $6000-$8000
which is ridiculous
The concern of many people though lead to an investigation and she was caught because she was a puppy farmer with if I remember correctly 50+ chis at her place!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I looked at one site today that listed "some" of her breeders.
12 Dam's
10 Sire's
and that was some!


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Would someone please send me the link, 
thanks


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

princess prada said:


> That is A LOT of money!
> You can buy 2-3 healthy happy chis with that!
> I have also come across a breeder (in the US) that sells her pups for $6000-$8000
> which is ridiculous
> The concern of many people though lead to an investigation and she was caught because she was a puppy farmer with if I remember correctly 50+ chis at her place!


Was that Texas Teacups?


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

texas teacups... looking now...what a joke


----------



## Bhoy Nick (Jul 9, 2009)

We had to rescue Tyson from a place like that. He is gorgeous dog and really we are delighted we got him. It was clear it was a farm we were getting him from but our opinion was he was better off with us than in there.

Problems came as a result. He had demodex and was in a bad way as a puppy. He is now fully recovered and the agression levels are far lower than when we first got him. Some of his agression to strangers and people wearing gloves will never change but hey we love the wee man!

Tiffany and tequilla on the other hand are great with people and although they let you know whem someones there, they calm down when stranger enters the home or when someone claps them.

Some places don't care about how they breed and who they sell chihuahuas to. I love my three and couldn't be without the little terrors! Pity not all owners and breeders value their dogs like us chi chi lovers do!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

Just looked up the site and OMG is all i can say!


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

freedomchis said:


> Just looked up the site and OMG is all i can say!


Could you please give me a clue as to where to look, have asked couple of times for someone to send me the link, 
would like to see the pics & prices,

Thanks


----------



## princess prada (Nov 28, 2010)

No, the one I am talking about is mspuppyconnection
The pictures are so photoshopped to make the pup's eyes look bigger and they are sold for outrageous prices as teacups

It makes me very angry that some breeders deceive their customers
I am not very good with photoshop but look at what I did with a photo of Crystal (my friend's chi)


----------

